# Ohio Big Bucks Show



## Hunt n Fish365 (Feb 8, 2007)

Any body going to the Ohio Big Buck Show march 3rd at Fin Feather Fur in Ashland:!


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I didn't know anything about it. My boys will get into this.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

is it the deer/turkey expo or just the banquet- because the expo has always been in columbus at the expo center at the fairgrounds.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

got my little booklet thing from the deer and turkey expo and they run this show in several different states i believe...maybe like 7 or so.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This event is not the deer/turkey expo. Fin, Feather, and Fur is an outdoors store in Ashland, just off I-71. I grew up in the area and will be home that weekend celebrating my wife's wedding with her family. I will be sure to be there! Should be a good time.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

rossdeerhunter said:


> got my little booklet thing from the deer and turkey expo and they run this show in several different states i believe...maybe like 7 or so.


Yea the expo is the 16-18 of march this year at the expo center in columbus.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yup allready got that weekend off from work!!


----------

